# Curious bad rating.....



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I received my summary for last week today. I had a significantly lower rating from the prior week. I usually am around 4.85-4.9. I was at 4.74 this time.

The guidance from Uber about a riders comment was:

"Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip"

I don't have a business nor promote other businesses while driving.

Very odd.


----------



## bryanch (Jul 9, 2015)

That guidance is generic. We all get those. Nothing to do with you in particular


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Really? I thought Passengers could input a comment. I ride uber a bit as a passenger but always rate 5. 

I had great passengers for the first 200 rides, but have had some crazy anti white racists, kooks and jerks during the last 100 rides.


----------



## bryanch (Jul 9, 2015)

They can input comments. Today I got a bunch of tips for ways to imprve, such as the one you received, but it also gave me two actual comments: "Awesome? " and "Nice guy. Very Polite!!"
Most people will not take the time to write an actual review


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

One couple, drunk as could be, took a fairly long ride from downtown to the suburbs. The wife actually said "I wish the ride wouldn't end, we want to chat with you more"


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I received my summary for last week today. I had a significantly lower rating from the prior week. I usually am around 4.85-4.9. I was at 4.74 this time.
> 
> The guidance from Uber about a riders comment was:
> 
> ...


Don't worry I received same thing and surprisingly I didn't engage in any long conversation with any pax, just hello and bye


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Really? I thought Passengers could input a comment. I ride uber a bit as a passenger but always rate 5.
> 
> I had great passengers for the first 200 rides, but have had some crazy anti white racists, kooks and jerks during the last 100 rides.


Don't you know it's socially smiled upon to be racist against whites now? Except it's not called "racism" because muh tumblr logic.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I got the same message. It means nothing. My low ratings are anti-surge and Uber knows it.


----------

